# Trialling recipes for GF/DF diet



## Trixie_Bell (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm trialing a glutenfree/dairy free diet at my GP's suggestion to help eliminate IBS symptoms.Have found some great recipes on these sites http://www.bettaliving.org/Main/Recipes.html, http://www.healthyfood.co.nz/recipes/gluten-freeBut also wanting to build up a collection. Any tried recipes out there please help...can't find much to eat at moment


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Some of those recipes look delicious! I seem to remember there being lots of good recipes in a book called The IBS Diet by Dr Sarah Brewer and Michelle Berriedale - Johnson. Its available on Amazon and Michelle is a chef so the recipes are actually nice, rather than boring. I hope you see some improvements on your new diet!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.csaceliacs.org/recipes.php might be helpful (as can other websites for people with celiac disease).You might also check out some low carb cookbooks as they generally avoid starches and wheat flour as a breading so that may give you some additional recipes you can easily adapt.


----------

